# Nutrafin Ammonia test kit



## misscaretaker (26 Aug 2008)

Hi, I've just bought the above kit but the English instructions are missing from the Ammonia test  . Does anyone have the instructions for this that they could post, just so I don't have to translate one of the other languages and mess it all up!?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Aug 2008)

i have the mini master test kit so i resume it is the same

5ml of aquarium ater, 6 drops of the chemical, shake and review the results instantly.


----------



## misscaretaker (26 Aug 2008)

Thanks!   That's the kit I bought - reduced by Â£6 at MA - maybe that's why it was reduced! Thank God I don't have to learn German/Spanish/French to do it!


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

i know there is an ammonium test kit i am not sure on the amount of drops you add but you have to wait 20mins for that one.


----------

